# 15 people who stomp Itachi in battle



## Transcendent Shinobi (Aug 21, 2013)

Nagato-He just overpowers Itachi with his crazy abilities
Konan-I don't think itachi can defend againist billions of paper bombs
Obito-With and without the rinnegan Obito can outlast Itachi and find a weak spot
Gai-6+ Gates and it's over Itachi is good but Gai is the greatest taijustu ninja in the world
Jiraiya-He has incredible strength,speed,Genjutsu,and a wide variety of attacks 
Minato-His speed is to fast for itachi
Madara-He is like Goku ss3 vs Goku ss1 being itachi
Hashirama-Itachi isn't even close to being in the same league
Tobirama-^
Tsuchikage- Itachi has nothing to defend against his particle style susanno isn't that strong
Lord Mu-^
3rd Raikage- It was said he was even stronger and faster then his son and he could fight nonstop for days on end
Sage of the six paths-Itachi can't defeat the jesus of the shinobi world
Naruto Nine tails Cloak- Naruto haxx plot power comes in hand here
EMS Sasuke-EMS is superior to MS end of story

If anyone else thinks there is someone who can beat itachi please feel free to comment below. Also if you disagree with anything I have posted which I know for a fact many of you will please comment also.

FYI: This is not a troll thread hating on Itachi, he is one of my favorite characters. I am merely stating my opinion on who can beat him in battle.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 21, 2013)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> Nagato-He just overpowers Itachi with his crazy abilities
> Konan-I don't think itachi can defend againist billions of paper bombs
> Obito-With and without the rinnegan Obito can outlast Itachi and find a weak spot
> Gai-6+ Gates and it's over Itachi is good but Gai is the greatest taijustu ninja in the world
> ...




Only a person hating on Itachi would make a thread a like this. 
Nagato - Yes
Konan - Hell no
Obito - Yes
Gai - No
Jiraiya - No
Minato - Alive just by a bit, Edo pretty clear yes
Madara - Yes
Hashirama - Yes
Tobirama - No
Onoki - Maybe
Mu - Maybe
3rd Raikage - No
SO6P - No shit, not even Juubito can take him
KB Naruto - I'm assuming you mean the rouge form, in which case depends on # of tails
EMS Sasuke - Go read the thread on it


----------



## GameAnPlay (Aug 21, 2013)

Kakashi Kamui GG 

(Itachi fans hate this post? Get over it, Itachi is very strong but Kakashi would win)


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 21, 2013)

GameAnPlay said:


> Kakashi Kamui GG





Itachi has plenty of his own Hax MS abilities, superior skill, intelligence etc. to take out Kakashi.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 21, 2013)

A lot of people in this thread can beat him, but most don't "stomp" him and he beats a good few people on this list. And Konan, really? As for Kakashi beating him, it is fairly obvious that Itachi>Kakashi, but Kakashi really isn't that far behind, he is on or slightly above J-Man's level, in my opinion.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 21, 2013)

totsuka blitz gg :

But really many of them wouldn't stomp itachi .... Konan? Paperbombs can do nothing against susanoo and in a normal fight she wouldn't had time to prepare so many bombs ... or Gai: Itachi beat Kakashi with one Genjutsu, so how has he a chance at all? Sasuke: EMS isn't superior to MS, it just doesn't looses his light. Nagato's weakness is genjutsu, guess who is an expert at genjutsu ( btw nagato got solod by itachi already : ). For Tsuchikage and Mu: No one can really defends against partical style really, why aren't they the strongest of all - and you don't know what yata mirror is really capable to deflect..  Minato has no way to pierce through susanoo and itachi is smart enough to don't get facerolled by hirashin instantly. Jiraiya: It was statet that itachi could take on him, so no stomping. 

3rd raikage: You can't say this so easy: 3rd raikage was not able to really break through sasuke's 1st form ( just the skeleton) - if itachi's hits him with genjutsu he could finish him amaterasu or totsuka but else it looks bad for itashi indeed. But what we know about the 3rd says that he is invincible at all, nothing can pierce his armour and with his raiton jutsu he pierces through everything.
Tobirama is difficult to estimate we saw he invented hirashin and edo tensei but we don't know about his total power yet.

Didn't said Sasuke one time that he could defeat Obito with Amaterasu because he can't dodge it? Seems logic because why didn't obito simply used kamui to evade the amaterasu itachi inplantet in sasuke but used izanagi?

Hashi Madara Naruto and the Sage would own him, but they are by far the strongest humans we know yet ( except jubito ofc)

I think you forgot by all the hating on itachi that you shouldn't overestimate him that he IS in fact really strong. hell he annhilated with 13 years the clan who was reputated as the strongest and beat even orochimaru. :


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2013)

> Konan



Fuck outta here.


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 21, 2013)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> *Nagato-He just overpowers Itachi with his crazy abilities*
> *Konan-I don't think itachi can defend againist billions of paper bombs*
> *Obito-With and without the rinnegan Obito can outlast Itachi and find a weak spot*
> Gai-6+ Gates and it's over Itachi is good but Gai is the greatest taijustu ninja in the world
> ...



I think the bolded are the only ones that can at least handily beat a living itachi (konan with prep).


----------



## GameAnPlay (Aug 21, 2013)

Augustus Haugerud said:


> Itachi has plenty of his own Hax MS abilities, superior skill, intelligence etc. to take out Kakashi.


Itachi has no knowledge on Kamui (he has never seen it) so it already limits his choices, Kakashi is smarter than Itachi, the only person to outsmart Itachi on the battlefield. In speed I would say they are about the same, Kakashi blitzed Obito but we don't know if Itachi could do this. Kakashi also has a great amount of stamina look at what he did with his OWN chakra during the war: 

Kakashi is the man with over 1000 jutsu mastered and we know he as an arsenal of jutsu and tricks

Credits to Hasan_4010 for the manga reference


----------



## trance (Aug 21, 2013)

The only ones who can, *without a doubt*, stomp Itachi are Juubito, Hashirama, Madara, BM Naruto, Rinnegan Obito and Nagato.


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Aug 21, 2013)

Itachi the Best said:


> totsuka blitz gg :
> 
> But really many of them wouldn't stomp itachi .... Konan? Paperbombs can do nothing against susanoo and in a normal fight she wouldn't had time to prepare so many bombs ... or Gai: Itachi beat Kakashi with one Genjutsu, so how has he a chance at all? Sasuke: EMS isn't superior to MS, it just doesn't looses his light. Nagato's weakness is genjutsu, guess who is an expert at genjutsu ( btw nagato got solod by itachi already : ). For Tsuchikage and Mu: No one can really defends against partical style really, why aren't they the strongest of all - and you don't know what yata mirror is really capable to deflect..  Minato has no way to pierce through susanoo and itachi is smart enough to don't get facerolled by hirashin instantly. Jiraiya: It was statet that itachi could take on him, so no stomping.
> 
> ...



You do realize 3rd Raikage has never met Itachi? The one who fought him at the kage summit was 4th Raikage. And the 3rd was supposed to be stronger then the 4th.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 21, 2013)

Itachi the Best said:


> totsuka blitz gg :
> 
> But really many of them wouldn't stomp itachi .... Konan? Paperbombs can do nothing against susanoo and in a normal fight she wouldn't had time to prepare so many bombs ... or Gai: Itachi beat Kakashi with one Genjutsu, so how has he a chance at all? Sasuke: EMS isn't superior to MS, it just doesn't looses his light. Nagato's weakness is genjutsu, guess who is an expert at genjutsu ( btw nagato got solod by itachi already : ). For Tsuchikage and Mu: No one can really defends against partical style really, why aren't they the strongest of all - and you don't know what yata mirror is really capable to deflect..  Minato has no way to pierce through susanoo and itachi is smart enough to don't get facerolled by hirashin instantly. Jiraiya: It was statet that itachi could take on him, so no stomping.
> 
> ...



The amount of wanking in this makes my head hurt.

Konan with prep yes if a live Itachi is incapable of holding susanoo that long. There's nothing to determine whether he can or can't so it's just a what if.

  Nagato is not weak against genjutsu. He's only had one genjutsu used on him, which was Ma and Pa's frog song, which is a *very* strong genjutsu, the strongest sound based one we've seen. He already displayed advanced genjutsu abilities looking at how he placed the hard to break mind blocks on every citizen in Amegurake. To say Nagato is weak against genjutsu by your logic  is like saying someone is weak because they can't bench press 450 lbs. 
  Itachi did not solo Nagato. He had Naruto and Bee's help. Not to mention Nagato was gimped in that match. No Gedo Mazou, was not fighting at the best of his ability due to being under control of Kabuto etc. 

  Minato has already repeatedly shown he's above Itachi's level of skill. He doesn't even need to pierce his Susanoo. He can just blitz him, tag him wait him out etc. most scenarios play out in Minato's favour. 

  I leave the rest of the minor wankdom comments to anyone else who feels like venting.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 21, 2013)

GameAnPlay said:


> Itachi has no knowledge on Kamui (he has never seen it) so it already limits his choices, Kakashi is smarter than Itachi, the only person to outsmart Itachi on the battlefield. In speed I would say they are about the same, Kakashi blitzed Obito but we don't know if Itachi could do this. Kakashi also has a great amount of stamina look at what he did with his OWN chakra during the war:
> 
> Kakashi is the man with over 1000 jutsu mastered and we know he as an arsenal of jutsu and tricks
> 
> Credits to Hasan_4010 for the manga reference



It wouldn't make sense for Itachi to not know about Kamiu considering he's read the dojutsu tablet all the way up to MS abilities. 

  Kakashi is more intelligent than Itachi? Kakashi tried fooling him several times during the fight they had in Part 1 and Itachi counter-fooled him repeatedly until Kakashi made the mistake of looking him in the eye and getting Tsukoyomi raped. 

  That doesn't == great stamina, only better. Compare that to Obito who can casually Kamui practically indefinitely(Non-juubi Obito) Itachi has better stamina shown in his fight with Sasuke.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 21, 2013)

GameAnPlay said:


> Kakashi Kamui GG
> 
> (Itachi fans hate this post? Get over it, Itachi is very strong but Kakashi would win)



I'm an Itachi fan but not to the point where I think he would win against every opponent. Itachi has many skills of his own with the Sharingan. He has Tsukuyomi, Izanami, Susanoo which also has Totsuka Sword and Yata mirror,  Body Flicker and much more. Kakashi is very skilled indeed but I don't think he could defeat Itachi or outlast him with his low Chakra reserves. Itachi is a lot more powerful in my opinion. Kakashi without Kamui against Itachi would definitely lose. Kakashi with Kamui I still think he would lose. Itachi wouldn't let one jutsu like Kamui let him be defeated assuming he has knowledge on Kakashi. Keep in mind I am not just saying this because I'm an Itachi fan and Kakashi is one of my favourite characters. Kakashi is not smarter than Itachi. In Part 1 Itachi owned Asuma, Kurenai, and Kakashi. Kakashi is smart but not as smart as Itachi. Sure Kakashi was a genius but Itachi was a prodigy even within the Uchiha.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Is this sick or edo/healthy Itachi


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 21, 2013)

5-star thread!


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 21, 2013)

Itachi dungs on half those guys (Minato isn't one of them) so yeah.


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Aug 21, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> Is this sick or edo/healthy Itachi



Healthy Itachi.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 21, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> 5-star thread!



I'm so sorry you had to see this


----------



## RBL (Aug 21, 2013)

Nagato - Yes
Konan - Hell no
Obito - Yes
Gai - Yes
Jiraiya - No
Minato - alive no, they probably tie in edo form
Madara - Yes
Hashirama - Yes
Tobirama - No
Onoki - No
Mu - No
3rd Raikage - Hell No
SO6P - No shit, not even Juubito can take him
KB Naruto - I'm assuming you mean the rouge form, in which case depends on # of tails
EMS Sasuke - we haven't seen EMS sasuke in action, so it depends.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 21, 2013)

15 shinobi aren't defeating healthy Itachi let alone stomping him 

The shinobi capable of defeating him though 

Naruto, Sasuke, Minato, Hashirama, Obito(all forms), Kabuto, And maybe Nagato


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 21, 2013)

Not gonna lie. I lol'd when I saw Konan > Itachi


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh, that's some nice trolling over there, OP.

Anyway, the only persons capable of overwhelming Itachi with brute strength are BM Naruto, Juubito, Edo Madara, SM Hashirama and if Kabuto manages to summon his Edo, he can do it as well.

The others win, but they don't stomp.



Eliyua23 said:


> 15 shinobi aren't defeating healthy Itachi let alone stomping him
> 
> The shinobi capable of defeating him though
> 
> Naruto, Sasuke, Minato, Hashirama, Obito(all forms), Kabuto, And maybe Nagato


Your lack of Madara is disturbing.

Wait, you say any form of Obito is capable of defeating Itachi, yet, Madara can't?


----------



## Veracity (Aug 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Oh, that's some nice trolling over there, OP.
> 
> Anyway, the only persons capable of overwhelming Itachi with brute strength are BM Naruto, Juubito, Edo Madara, SM Hashirama and if Kabuto manages to summon his Edo, he can do it as well.
> 
> ...



Base Hashirama and EMS Madara would demolish Itachi also.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 21, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> Gai - Yes


So Gai beats Itachi, but Minato doesn't? So are you implying Gai>Minato?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 22, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> 15 shinobi aren't defeating healthy Itachi let alone stomping him
> 
> The shinobi capable of defeating him though
> 
> Naruto, Sasuke, Minato, Hashirama, Obito(all forms), Kabuto, And maybe Nagato


15 Shinobi capable of stomping him is an exaggeration, but only these characters being able to beat "Healthy" Itachi is also an exaggeration just in the other direction. There are plenty of shinobi in-fact more than 15 who have ether the hype, feats, or both to have "a chance" of defeating "Healthy" Itach. A chance being defined as not a confirmed victory, but the potential being there, especially depending on the conditions of the match. In no specific order:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Rikudo
2-3. Rikudo's Sons (Hype)
4. Hashirama
5. Madara
6. Obito
7. Minato
8. Nagato --- Pain Rikudo
9. Tobirama
10. Kabuto 
11. Orochimaru
12. Naruto
13. Sasuke
14. Prime Hiruzen (Hype)
15. Onoki
16. Killer B
17. Mu
18. Jiraiya
19. Izuna (Hype)
20. White Fang (Hype)
21. Nindaime Mizukage (if Clam Works)
22. Sandaime Raikage (With Amber Sealing Pot)
23. Prime Hanzo (Hype)
24. Kushina (Hype)
25. Mito (Hype)
26. Shisui (Hype)
27. Danzo
28. Gai (8th Gate Hype)
29. Kakashi
30. Sasori
31. Gaara (in Desert or w/ Large Sand Source)
32. Konan (w/ Paper Ocean)
33. Yagura (Perfect Jin Hype)
34. Gin and Kin (Though it's Two of Them so not sure that counts)




All of these Shinobi have the necessary skills &/or hype to have a chance at beating "Healthy" Itachi.. With that said I'd put my money on "Healthy" Itachi winning in a number of these cases, but I would not put my money on "Healthy" Itachi winning 100 out of 100 battles against these guys taking place over a number of locations and different match stipulations, to give a hypothetical example.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 22, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> Nagato - Yes
> Konan - Hell no
> Obito - Yes
> Gai - Yes
> ...



I like how Gai stomps Itachi but Tobirama and Minato can't beat him


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 22, 2013)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> Nagato-He just overpowers Itachi with his crazy abilities
> Konan-I don't think itachi can defend againist billions of paper bombs
> Obito-With and without the rinnegan Obito can outlast Itachi and find a weak spot
> Gai-6+ Gates and it's over Itachi is good but Gai is the greatest taijustu ninja in the world
> ...



Assume this is "healthy" Itachi,

Nagato - Agree
Konan - No, unless Itachi falls to the Paper Sea Ocean at start
Obito - Agree, though 50/50 w/o Rinnegan
Gai - No
Jiraiya - No
Minato - 50/50
Madara - Agree
Hashirama - Agree
Tobirama - 50/50
Onoki - No
Mu - 50/50
Raikagernaut - No
SO6P - Even bring the man who solo the whole Narutoverse? 
Naruto - Agree
Sasuke - Agree


----------



## itachi4real (Aug 22, 2013)

What the hell...this list sucks only a handful of people can beat itachi with high diff...i would say bout 8 people can not 15 especially not konan


----------



## MysteriousD (Aug 22, 2013)

Tobirama would kill Itachi.

Gai kills Itachi or outlasts him or ties him. Alotta options but he's not getting hit by totsuka when he activates gates.


----------



## Van Konzen (Aug 22, 2013)

nope. only 15 copies of RS could beat Itachi..


----------



## The Gallant Hermit (Aug 22, 2013)

Konan- no
Normal Obito- no
Rinningan Obito- yes
Normal Orochimaru-no
Current Orochimaru with all zombies and maybe sage mode - yes
Saskue- yes
Naruto- yes
Jiraiya- yes ( plz stop underestimating j- man)
Kakashi part 1- no
Current kakashi- 50/50
Minato- yes
Hiruzen- yes
First Hokage- yes
Second Hokage- yes
Raikage- yes
Nagato- yes
Gai- 50/50


----------



## The Gallant Hermit (Aug 22, 2013)

Jiraiya can beat itachi, sasano is not a problem for j- man and amatrurs he know how to seal it and he has 2 times stamina than itachi and senjustu, earth reales and better fire reales, period.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2013)

GameAnPlay said:


> Kakashi Kamui GG
> 
> (Itachi fans hate this post? Get over it, Itachi is very strong but Kakashi would win)



Not if Itachi hits him with Amaterasu first, or performs seals for a clone before Kakashi's eyes can follow.


----------



## The Gallant Hermit (Aug 22, 2013)

I Am Probably Wrong said:


> A lot of people in this thread can beat him, but most don't "stomp" him and he beats a good few people on this list. And Konan, really? As for Kakashi beating him, it is fairly obvious that Itachi>Kakashi, but Kakashi really isn't that far behind, he is on or slightly above J-Man's level, in my opinion.



I think j-man is a bit above Current Kakashi, Itachi and Orochimarue without Edo Tensei, he can beat all of them with high difficulty


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2013)

I think Hashirama, Madara and Rs can stomp him in their strongest form.
Nardo could defeat him but it wouldn't be a stomp.
Nagato or Minato could defeat him, but Itachi could defeat them as well, I'd say 50/50.
EMS Sasuke could pull off a win but not likely.

The rest don't even stand a chance.


----------



## MysteriousD (Aug 22, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I think Hashirama, Madara and Rs can stomp him in their strongest form.
> Nardo could defeat him but it wouldn't be a stomp.
> Nagato or Minato could defeat him, but Itachi could defeat them as well, I'd say 50/50.
> EMS Sasuke could pull off a win but not likely.
> ...



Doesnt mention Tobirama who undoubtedly *killed* more Uchiha's than anyone else in the series (perhaps bar Itachi  )

Tobirama would wreck Itachi


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2013)

MysteriousD said:


> Doesnt mention Tobirama who undoubtedly *killed* more Uchiha's than anyone else in the series (perhaps bar Itachi  )
> 
> Tobirama would wreck Itachi



I like your logic.

Tobirama killed less Uchiha's than Itachi so he wrecks Itachi.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Aug 22, 2013)

Clearly says these people stomp Itachi. The only ones the unequivocally stomp Itachi are Naruto, Rikudou Sennin, Hashirama, and Madara. Others could beat him but not necessarily a stomp i.e. EMS Sasuke with what has been shown. EMS Sasuke might stomp though.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't really understand why do people bring that fight between Edo Nagato and Edo Itachi in consideration when they talk about Nagato. Nagato was weak and all his secrets were out, not to mention naruto and Bee were right there to take out some of his bodies. It seemed that kishi has almost no interest in ever writing that fight properly. That being said, Prime Itachi(healthy and not edo) and Prime Nagato(healthy with his legs) would be almost on same level but Nagato would be at a slight bit of advantage.
Saying Konan is at their level is plain stupid, she might be dangerous but she poses no real threat to highest tier Shinobis. 
Lastly, I cannot say this with certainity but Tobirama has killed a hell lot of Uchihas and he is like an uchiha hunter of some sorts. He killed Uchihas in battle conditions unlike Itachi, who killed them when there were not really expecting it. So, Itachi has element of surprise on his side while Tobirama fought them fair and square. But It is hard to say if Tobirama would be able to defeat Itachi with just FTG and paper bombs, we need more feats to get to any conclusion.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 22, 2013)

Turrin said:


> 15 Shinobi capable of stomping him is an exaggeration, but only these characters being able to beat "Healthy" Itachi is also an exaggeration just in the other direction. There are plenty of shinobi in-fact more than 15 who have ether the hype, feats, or both to have "a chance" of defeating "Healthy" Itach. A chance being defined as not a confirmed victory, but the potential being there, especially depending on the conditions of the match. In no specific order:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




1. I usually don't count Rikudo Sennin as its a given that he more powerful than Itachi I just assume mos people think he's stronger

2. Rikudo Son's we have no idea about how strong they are as they have no feats and we don't even know what type of power they yield all we know is they had power of the body/ power of the eyes 

3. 4-8 agreed

4. Tobirama , I think this would be a tough match as Tobirama has shown he can handle Uchiha with perfected MS, but we don't know specifically what abilities r what type of ninja Izuna was in comparison t Itachi, but based upon how Itachi has been characterized and the role he plays within the story I wouldn't bet against Itachi being stronger than Izuna, I think a Tobirama falls just short.

5. 10-11 agreed if your talking current Orochimaru, but as he hasn't really shown any feats I can't say it's a definte 

6. 12-13 agreed

7. Prime Hiruzen at this point is nothing but hype and has not lived up to his hype , there's nothing he's shown that would able to take Itachi down, even his battle intelligence based upon what we've seen pales in comparison, to me Itachi is revered like one of the Kages and if amongst the Kages I would place Itachi on a higher plateau 

8. 15-17 No way, healthy Itachi showed he can hold his own with Killer Bee CQC and he proved to be much more intelligent and poised in battle , for some reason the forums heavily overestimate killer bee, Onoki was said to be weaker than Old Hiruzen and Mu is even weaker than Onoki , and just based of story structure no

9. Jiriyia, this actually has credence if we're talking about sick Itachi, I'm one of the people that has always believed that Jiriyia would probably defeat sick Itachi , healthy Itachi is another animal as its a perfected MS vs an imperfect sage mode, now SM Naruto could infact defeat MS Itachi.

10. Izuna based on hype is known as being as strong as MS Madara, we don't even know specifically what MS abilities he had, but if I had to guess Itachi is the greatest MS wielder and Madara and Sasuke needed EMS to surpass him 

11. 20-22 just don't see it Trollkage  was trouble because he was tricky , not neccessarily overwhelmingly powerful , Itachi would find the clam and be able to defend himself against Jokey Boy I don't see Itachi breaking a sweat to be honest , if I'm not mistaken didn't that sealing pot take some prep work and other helping him while he uses it, to me carrying around a sealing pot would make him less effective in battle other than that Raikage is just too linear of a fighter to deal with Itachi , white fang based upon hype is only greater than Sannin in their youth and we know most of the Sannin got stronger as they got older, 

12. 23-25 , Hanzo was hyped for defeating 3 Sannin when they weren't at their peak no way is Hanzo defeating Sage Mode Jiryia backed up by Tsunade and Orochimaru when he isn't even not as strong as Pain or at best equal to Pain who said Jiriyia could defeat him with knowledge , Kushina and Mito overall as shinobi could possibly b stronger than Itachi but most of their strength hype in the manga comes from their powerul chakra and their feats when supporting their husbands, they don't have actual combat feats 


13. Shisui and Danzo only shot is koto, but that jutsu only works when you don't expect it , Itachi has intricate knowledge of Koto and outside of that those two don't have The  fire power to desk with Itachi

14. 8th Gate I need to see what it can do but overall as a character Gai isn't in Itachi's class there is no way Itachi is dropping a match to Gai, Kakashi of powered by Naruto's chakra other than that does he have the stamina to keep spamming Kamui of his own of not he won't win the battle, Itachi's reaction skill and his overall CQC and Sharingan precognition should be able to handle most puppets at him,  Amaterasu would be very troublesome for Sasori

15. Gaara and Konan under these conditions are strong possibilities , but I was Thinkng who would win in a neutral setting, the major problem with these two though are defense against Itachi's genjutsu 

16. Itachi is stronger than Killer Bee, who is the perfect Jin of a much stronger tailed beast Yagura has no shot and wasn't he under Obito's genjutsu


----------



## The Gallant Hermit (Aug 22, 2013)

initpidzero said:


> I don't really understand why do people bring that fight between Edo Nagato and Edo Itachi in consideration when they talk about Nagato. Nagato was weak and all his secrets were out, not to mention naruto and Bee were right there to take out some of his bodies. It seemed that kishi has almost no interest in ever writing that fight properly. That being said, Prime Itachi(healthy and not edo) and Prime Nagato(healthy with his legs) would be almost on same level but Nagato would be at a slight bit of advantage.
> Saying Konan is at their level is plain stupid, she might be dangerous but she poses no real threat to highest tier Shinobis.
> Lastly, I cannot say this with certainity but Tobirama has killed a hell lot of Uchihas and he is like an uchiha hunter of some sorts. He killed Uchihas in battle conditions unlike Itachi, who killed them when there were not really expecting it. So, Itachi has element of surprise on his side while Tobirama fought them fair and square. But It is hard to say if Tobirama would be able to defeat Itachi with just FTG and paper bombs, we need more feats to get to any conclusion.



----------------
Please stop joking Itachi will never be on Nagato's level. It is just how you think about it Itachi's fanboys. Itachi is the most overrated person in Naruto defiantly. And do not forget about stamina, Nagato has 1000000 times more Chakara.


----------



## The Gallant Hermit (Aug 22, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> 1. 9. Jiriyia, this actually has credence if we're talking about sick Itachi, I'm one of the people that has always believed that Jiriyia would probably defeat sick Itachi , healthy Itachi is another animal as its a perfected MS vs an imperfect sage mode, now SM Naruto could infact defeat MS Itachi.
> 16. Itachi is stronger than Killer Bee, who is the perfect Jin of a much stronger tailed beast Yagura has no shot and wasn't he under Obito's genjutsu



---------------------------
Hahahaha
It is still funny how people always state sick Itachi and healthy Itachi. This is just one of the biggest jokes I have ever heard about Naruto Anime. Itachi's fan always try to find excuses for him: thing that never mentioned or taken seriously in the manga. Healthy or Sick Itachi is not a God anyway Jiraiya will beat him anyway and we still have not seen his prime yet, Kishi killed him only to progress the story. And Itachi was weak because he overusing his eyes.

Killer Bee is much more powerful than Itachi, he is maybe in current Orochimaru/ Jiraiya level. If you do not believe me, please check latest episodes and manga.

Also, Itachi stamina is very poor just 2.5 and as we saw in his fights.

Farewell


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 22, 2013)

konan as well as 90% of the people mentioned get Amaterasu GG
Funny how people always say kamui GG when it's kakashi vs itachi but who says kakashi uses his MS first 
When has kakashi shown the speed to avoid Amaterasu ? also nothing at all stops itachi from using susanoo from the start against anyone . If he means to kill them


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 22, 2013)

And Gaara with prep. Sand Tsunami tanks Susanoo


----------



## tanman (Aug 22, 2013)

NFBD, always producing quality threads.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 22, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> etc...



I think your missing the point of my post. I'm not talking about whose the overall stronger/more skilled shinobi. I really don't care to debate that in all of these cases and I don't necessarily disagree in many cases that "Healthy" Itachi may be stronger/more skill. What i'm talking about is that all of these Shinobi have the hype &/or Feats, where they might be able to beat Itachi a few times they face each other, if we played out the match 100 times over a variety of conditions. This doesn't mean they are stronger/more skilled shinobi than Itachi, it just simply recognizes that they have dangerous enough abilities where despite in some cases potentially being weaker they could still pull of a win sometimes.

As for certain shinobi being all hype with little feats, well "Healthy" Itachi is also all hype with no feats


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 22, 2013)

Turrin said:


> I think your missing the point of my post. I'm not talking about whose the overall stronger/more skilled shinobi. I really don't care to debate that in all of these cases and I don't necessarily disagree in many cases that "Healthy" Itachi may be stronger/more skill. What i'm talking about is that all of these Shinobi have the hype &/or Feats, where they might be able to beat Itachi a few times they face each other, if we played out the match 100 times over a variety of conditions. This doesn't mean they are stronger/more skilled shinobi than Itachi, it just simply recognizes that they have dangerous enough abilities where despite in some cases potentially being weaker they could still pull of a win sometimes.
> 
> As for certain shinobi being all hype with little feats, well "Healthy" Itachi is also all hype with no feats




The point of the thread was who possessed the strength capable of stomping Itachi , I said there are only a handful of characters who can outright defeat Itachi, those I listed they would beat Itachi more than h can beat him, you can create Conditons and scenarios based on battle dome logic where many weaker characters could beat stronger ones m but bottom line 

If I asked kishimoto who could win in a fight vs Itachi I don't see any other character being listed other than those as named ,

Itachi is a major benchmark for the MC his importance within the story trumps hype that most won't even live up to.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 22, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> The point of the thread was who possessed the strength capable of stomping Itachi , I said there are only a handful of characters who can outright defeat Itachi, those I listed they would beat Itachi more than h can beat him, you can create Conditons and scenarios based on battle dome logic where many weaker characters could beat stronger ones m but bottom line
> 
> If I asked kishimoto who could win in a fight vs Itachi I don't see any other character being listed other than those as named ,
> 
> Itachi is a major benchmark for the MC his importance within the story trumps hype that most won't even live up to.



If you asked Kishi who could win in a fight vs Itachi his answer would probably be the same one as mine if not listing more people since he has a better sense of what characters who have gotten little to no panel time can do. I say this because Kishimoto clearly has demonstrated that in the ninja world a number of conditions of the match can be altered to give different characters various advantages or disadvantages. Kishi has also demonstrated that there are a number of Ninja who are more suited at fighting a certain Ninja than others, not because they are stronger, but simply due to the skills they possess being more effective. 

I also very much doubt Kishi thinks to himself that since Itachi is/was a major figure in Sasuke's story line, that this means Itachi can't possibly loose to X-Shinobi or whatever. Instead he probably thinks that given Itachi's role in the story he needs to be give a good portrayal as a shinobi, but for Kishi the criteria of what a good shinobi is, most likely has less to do with individual strength and more to do with  strength of character, insight, & accomplishing the mission set before them. That's why Kishi didn't have a problem with Itachi having help to defeat Nagato, so long as Itachi's beliefs were proven correct and he got the job done in the end.

Or more to the point, us posters on the Naruto forms, typically rank/rate/etc... Shinobi on their individual power. We do this to create a hierarchy of characters based on each's ability to win battles on their own. While in Kishimoto's case I honestly believe he simply evaluates shinobi based on their ability to successfully complete the mission/task set before them & whether they receive aid in doing so does not matter to Kishimoto so long as the shinobi in question continues to exhibit the necessary qualities, jutsu, etc... to lead that shinobi and his aliies to success.

This creates problems than when someone tries to take Kishi's out-look on a character like Itachi and force it to apply to the confines of our style of ranking characters based on individual strength. For example Kishi has Hashirama call Itachi a better shinobi than him after hearing how Itachi took down the Uchiha clan for the sake of the village. So Kishi clearly see Itachi as superior to Hashirama or if Hashirama's being hard on himself, perhaps equivalent. 

If we try to funnel that into our ranking system we'd end up with Itachi > Hashirama in individual strength, which is laughable given Hashirama defeating an Uchiha that far excelled Itachi in individual power. Additionally if we look at the context itself Hashirama doesn't know anything about Itachi's strength, the Uchiha Clan's strength at the time, whether Itachi ambushed the Uchiha in the dead of night, or even if Itachi received help or not. There is no way for Hashirama to know Itachi's individual strength from this statement. So trying to make Kishi's "rating system" fit our own arrives us at an false conclusion here. 

Instead what's really going on here, is that Hashirama is saying Itachi is a better shinobi than him, because Itachi received a high priority mission with the longevity of the village on the line and whether he received "aid or not" he got the job/Mission done, even despite Itachi's own personal feelings. While Hashirama was not able to get the job/mission done and kill/convert/deal with Madara. Basically what Hashirama & Kishi are saying is that Itachi would be a better man then Hashi to have on a mission to increase it's success rate and there's a-lot more that goes into that than just individual strength

So Itachi being a main benchmark for Sasuke doesn't mean he needs to be able to beat someone like Sandaime Raikage (just throwing out a random name, could be anyone) in a 1v1 duel. However if say Itachi was given a mission to assassinate Sandaime Raikage, than whether he got aid, did it in Sandaime Raikage's sleep, etc... that is something that he'd have to prove successful at.

Or to give an even more manga centric point. When Edo Itachi appeared in the manga he could have had him go around taking on multiple Edo Tensei beating them 1v1 and sealing them with the Totsuka sword proving he was superior invidually to each one of them. But Edo Itachi did not have to do that, he didn't even have to prove he was individually superior to Kabuto. What Edo Itachi did have to do is prove he could get the job/mission done.

Edit: This is the reason why Kishi says in some cases a Shinobi has "surpassed" someone, while in other cases a Shinobi can "beat/draw someone" or is "stronger" than someone. For example Kishi indicated that once Sasuke got MS he'd have a chance to beat Itachi, which speaks towards the fact that Itachi's individual strength is high enough where Sasuke would need MS to beat him, but low enough where whether Sasuke's chances once he got MS whether better or lower than Itachi's to win in most scenario's, he could still pull out a victory in some scenario's. However on the other hand Sasuke even now after getting EMS, has not been indicated to have surpassed Itachi, which isn't because EMS Sasuke couldn't beat Itachi 1v1, but because Itachi is still the better shinobi in the sense that he is more likely to get the mission done than Sasuke is, again whether he gets aid or not.

For example EMS Sasuke may be have better odds of beating Kabuto 1v1, but he'd have worse odds of getting Kabuto to end Edo Tensei even with help


----------



## Alex Payne (Aug 22, 2013)

There aren't many people who can "stomp" Itachi. He is pretty high on the narutoverse powerladder with a bag of top-tier worthy tools(Tsukuyomi, Totsuka+Yata) and top-tier intelligence. You'd need to be at least on the general level of Hashirama/EMS Madara to be able to stomp Itachi in my opinion. And even with those two - usage of trumps is needed for the actual stompage.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Aug 22, 2013)

The people who can defeat Itachi for certain:
Hashirama
Madara
Obito
Juubito
Naruto
Kabuto
Nagato
Minato
Tobirama

I mean shit just look whos on that list. Thats not a bad thing it's pretty damn impressive


----------



## RaQueL777 (Aug 22, 2013)

I agree that Nagato, Madara and Hashirama could defeat Itachi. Gui and Jiraya  have like a 50/50 chance in beating him. Konan defeat Itachi?! Hahahaha, that's completley hilarious! He would finish her off with amaterasu,  tsukuyomi or his other amazing jutsus n skills.  Even with his finger, my boy Itachi can trap someone in a genjutsu! I think Itachi could defeat the nine tails, since the sharingan can control the tailed beast, he seems to have the upper hand to me. The rest I think Itachi can destroy. Oh, n btw, Itachi would destroy Kakashi. He almost could have killed Kakashi in Naruto, he just didn't want to kill him. This is just my opinion


----------



## GameAnPlay (Aug 22, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Not if Itachi hits him with Amaterasu first, or performs seals for a clone before Kakashi's eyes can follow.


Same with if Kakashi hits him with Kamui first, also any high level shinobi can tell the difference from the real and just a clone, and this is Kakashi being maybe the only person who has outsmarted Itachi on the battlefield! Now he would not STOMP Itachi, not many characters could, but Kakashi wins more often than not


----------



## titantron91 (Aug 22, 2013)

To STOMP Itachi, you must have the skill to:

- resist/see through genjutsu or render genjutsu useless
- outspeed Itachi (speed, agility, reflexes, reaction time) before he can do anything significant
- manipulate the terrain and/or limit Itachi's movement range (corner him)
- think at least 5 steps a head to keep up against a serious bloodlusted Itachi
- outlast Itachi until he freakin dies or at least goes blind
- think of the worst thing Itachi can do to him at one moment and counter it
- pierce or bypass through his Haxsanoo

ALL AT THE SAME TIME

Who are those people?

It's hard to stomp Itachi
It's definitely harder to stomp Edo Itachi
It's scary hard to stomp a bloodlusted Itachi
It's shitless scary hard to stomp a bloodlusted Edo Itachi


----------



## Rain (Aug 22, 2013)

OP, how much sperm did you produce while writing this thread?


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 22, 2013)

Complete_Ownage said:


> The people who can defeat Itachi for certain:
> Tobirama
> 
> I mean shit just look whos on that list. Thats not a bad thing it's pretty damn impressive



Oh boy. I'd argue with this example, but there are already topics devoted to that.


----------



## ? (Aug 22, 2013)

> Nagato-He just overpowers Itachi with his crazy abilities
> 
> Konan-I don't think itachi can defend againist billions of paper bomb
> 
> ...



Red- All lose to Itachi
Blue- Can go either way (some beat Itachi more times than not)
Yellow- Definitely defeat Itachi


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2013)

GameAnPlay said:


> Same with if Kakashi hits him with Kamui first, also any high level shinobi can tell the difference from the real and just a clone, and this is Kakashi being maybe the only person who has outsmarted Itachi on the battlefield! Now he would not STOMP Itachi, not many characters could, but Kakashi wins more often than not



You can't tell the difference between a KB and the original.

Kakashi never outsmarted Itachi on the battlefield.

And no, Kakashi would lose to Itachi hands down. He isn't on Itachi's level.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 22, 2013)

GameAnPlay said:


> shinobi can tell the difference from the real and just a clone



Not true; Kakashi and Madara have demonstrated the ability to do this, but the likes of Pain, Itachi could not tell the difference. By the way, don't bother with Grimmy.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> And no, Kakashi would lose to Itachi hands down. *He isn't on Itachi's level.*


I know, he's stronger than him. 
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 22, 2013)

GameAnPlay said:


> Same with if Kakashi hits him with Kamui first, also any high level shinobi can tell the difference from the real and just a clone, and this is Kakashi being maybe the only person who has outsmarted Itachi on the battlefield! Now he would not STOMP Itachi, not many characters could, but Kakashi wins more often than not



Read the last thing I said to you.

Now...

I doubt Itachi is just going to stand there and get Kamui'd when there's a low chance he doesn't already know about it. 

Itachi's Intelligence > Kakashi's Intelligence. 

They are both very analytic and sharp ninja. However, Itachi undoubtedly has better tact feats.

Before that though, let me address some times you may Kakashi "outsmarted" Itachi.

Their fight in part 1 where Itachi came behind and stabbed Kakashi's water clone? What's funny is Kakashi freaked out and grabbed Kurenai when he realized that Itachi was using a shadow clone still. Then Kakashi made the mistake of looking Itachi in the eye, not realizing his Sharingan wouldn't protect him from MS Tsukoyomi. 

Part 2 Fight - He tries luring him into a trap by preparing a Raikirik, getting Itachi to dodge it, then Naruto uses Rasengan on him. Guess what? It failed. Not a case of Itachi using counter intelligence, but more so Kakashi and Naruto weren't capable of creating a good enough plan. Then Kakashi tried putting up Hidden Mist. Itachi in short said "You're an idiot if you think I can't see you". Kakashi almost would have gotten him, but Itachi caught his shadow clone. He basically was just playing along with their game by then.  (If you think Itachi was actually trying at the end you need to reconsider what his real goal was all along) 

1. Itachi was able to quickly analyze Chibaku Tensei and devise a plan to counter it. 
2. Itachi easily reverse-genjutsu'd Kurenai.
3. Itachi was easily able to fool Orochimaru into falling for his genjutsu. (Contrary to popular belief that doesn't mean Orochimaru wouldn't be a threat now)
4. Itachi was able to fool Kabuto and set up Izanami. Kabuto is actually a pretty intelligent Shinobi. 

Kakashi is quite intelligent and above most ninja's but really the one thing I will call Itachi king of(I don't typically like the King meme) is genjutsu and brain power.


----------



## GameAnPlay (Aug 22, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> konan as well as 90% of the people mentioned get Amaterasu GG
> Funny how people always say kamui GG when it's kakashi vs itachi but who says kakashi uses his MS first
> When has kakashi shown the speed to avoid Amaterasu ? also nothing at all stops itachi from using susanoo from the start against anyone . If he means to kill them


 At people saying Kakashi can't avoid amaterasu, he can warp it away with Kamui or he can warp to the other dimension! Look at these manga chapters please before responding
here.
here. 
Link removed - We clearly see that the flames are extinguished here by the use of Kamui

saying he hasn't shown speed, speed is not always what is needed to avoid attacks even fast ones such as amaterasu, tactics, jutsu and strategy are all of what Kakashi has and plenty of them for his usage.

If amaterasu hits on Kakashi's clothes,then yes he can wrap the flames away since ama burns really slow to reach his skin and he is good in wrapping things even in short distance.
If it hits his skin,he's done for (or he has to wrap the flames with the part of his body it got hit,like A did).
But the only part in Kakashi that's not covered by clothes is 1/3 of his face,so I think he would be able to avoid skin contact.

There have been threads about what if kakashi vs Itachi and he has to deal with susanoo. Well, i don't say he can kamui a whole susanoo but he can kamui enough susanoo to hurt Itachi.

First of all, here we see kakashi warping gedo mazo's head (gedo mazo's head is a lil bit bigger than a half susanoo)
here. , so here i solved the size problem, kakashi could warp a big part of susanoo, big enough to hurt the uchiha under it (or warp him too)

Second of all, susanoo isn't inmune to kamui, susanoo can't block a time/space barrier , why? susanoo is made from chakra right? the same are this arrows, so if kakashi warped a powerfull chakra arrow, he could warp part of a chakra gigant body. Because they're made of the same thing.
here.

Remember this, if Danzo could stop susanoo with a wind jutsu, kamui could stop it easy, seems it's LIKE a wind jutsu (brcause kamui makes like a push, as a wind jutsu can make), but kamui is waay more powerfull.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 22, 2013)

GameAnPlay said:


> At people saying Kakashi can't avoid amaterasu, he can warp it away with Kamui or he can warp to the other dimension! Look at these manga chapters please before responding
> here.
> here.
> Link removed - We clearly see that the flames are extinguished here by the use of Kamui
> ...



Please, just stop wanking already. 

Kakashi won't warp Amaterasu considering as soon as he does more flames just pop up on him. Seriously read the the Itachi vs Sasuke fight and see the extent to which he used Amaterasu. Kakashi isn't warping that shit away.

He can kamui part of Susanoo away only for it to be replenished immediately considering it's consistently getting chakra put into it. You have to get a pretty damn powerful jutsu (Something more powerful than Kakashi's kamui) to wipe out Susanoo. 

Kamui is nothing like a wind jutsu. It uses chakra to bend space and create a gateway to another dimension. Lol at you acting like he can just use kamui like a forcefield. Not to mention that Susanoo was Sasuke's skeletal Susanoo and his first time using it. The level of power between that and Itachi's is pretty noticeable.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 22, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> I know, he's stronger than him.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You know instead of saying "I know" and handing out neg rep to people who disagree why don't you actually make an argument?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 22, 2013)

What on earth am I reading....





> Itachi's Intelligence > Kakashi's Intelligence.


[/QUOTE]
In your opinion, but there is literally nothing in the manga that supports your claim.




> Their fight in part 1 where Itachi came behind and stabbed Kakashi's water clone?


You mean where Itachi thought that was the real Kakashi? What's your point? 



> What's funny is Kakashi freaked out and grabbed Kurenai


He. Saved. Kurenai.



> when he realized that Itachi was using a shadow clone still.


So Kakashi was able to tell the difference between  Itachi and the clone. Woo. Woo. You're doing a great job of making Itachi seem smarter here.



> Then Kakashi made the mistake of looking Itachi in the eye,


You're correct here, but even if he didn't, it was evident that Itachi would have beaten him.



> not realizing his Sharingan wouldn't protect him from MS Tsukoyomi.


Kakashi didn't even know that Itachi would use Tsukoyomi before that.



> Part 2 Fight - He tries luring him into a trap by preparing a Raikirik, getting Itachi to dodge it, then Naruto uses Rasengan on him. Guess what? It failed


What manga are you readng?

. 





> Not a case of Itachi using counter intelligence, but more so Kakashi and Naruto weren't capable of creating a good enough plan


Genjutsu?

.





> Then Kakashi tried putting up Hidden Mist. Itachi in short said "You're an idiot if you think I can't see you". Kakashi almost would have gotten him, but Itachi caught his shadow clone. He basically was just playing along with their game by then.  (If you think Itachi was actually trying at the end you need to reconsider what his real goal was all along)


Mate, you're getting mixed up with a filler anime-scene; in the manga Kakashi did not even use Hidden-mist against Itachi....

Want to know what happened?

>Naruto got caught in Itachi's genjutsu
>Sakura slapped Naruto/breaking him out
>Itachu uses Katon
>Kakashi evades/uses doton/sets up a clone
>Clone engages Itachi
>Itachi uses genjutsu, but it's ineffective 
>Naruto lands the finishing blow (something kakashi could have done himself as Itachi is distracted by Kakashi's clone

What's even more amusing is that Itachi himself states he didn't see Kakashi until it was too late: here.

1





> . Itachi was able to quickly analyze Chibaku Tensei and devise a plan to counter it.


Are you implying Kakashi cannot?

Kakashi figured out the five second-interval while fighting the Pain paths, outsmarted them with a lightning clone, and was going to take one out with Raikiri if it wasn't for his own backup hindering him. 




> 2. Itachi easily reverse-genjutsu'd Kurenai.


And this makes Itachi smarter, how?



> 3. Itachi was easily able to fool Orochimaru into falling for his genjutsu. (Contrary to popular belief that doesn't mean Orochimaru wouldn't be a threat now)


You're just being silly now, we already know Itachi's genjutsu-prowess is up there with the best, but this doesn't equate to him being more intelligent than Kakashi.

There is a difference between overpowering someone with Sharingan-genjutsu and outsmarting someone.




4





> . Itachi was able to fool Kabuto and set up Izanami. Kabuto is actually a pretty intelligent Shinobi.


This is true at least.


Kakashi has outsmarted multiple Kage-level shinobi throughout the manga, and was noted to have a brain comparable to that of Shikimaru, and both Gai and Obito emphasised his intelligence in this war; Gai even went on to say that Kakashi is the best analyst he knows. Giving the nature of your posts I highly doubt you're going to concede this (even though the manga disagrees with your points) but who knows, maybe you are a anime only viewer so you missed those details?




Augustus Haugerud said:


> You know instead of saying "I know" and handing out neg rep to people who disagree why don't you actually make an argument?


I just did, and I generally neg posters who consistently post nonsense, change your ways and  I will bless you with my youth.


----------



## GameAnPlay (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol, these kinds of threads will always have Itachi fans which is alright, but not the fans saying Itachi would defeat Kakashi because he will not!


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 22, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> What on earth am I reading....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm confused on why you discredit the part 1 feat. Itachi counter-fooled him, that was the point. He anticipated what Kakashi was doing. Then Kakashi realized what was going on and saved Kurenai. 

I know he didn't know Itachi would use MS. I wasn't using that to make a point I was just recalling what happened. 

Sorry I do read the Manga but I also watch the Anime and so sometimes after enough time goes by I get mixed up. I just went back and re-read the actual fight.

Itachi didn't want to capture Naruto, I'll leave it up in the air whether or not Naruto could have. I'm not going to give credit to Itachi or Kakashi in this because in the end we can't be certain of what Itachi was faking and actually attempting. 

Genjutsu and intelligence often times go hand-in-hand. Oro isn't dumb, (He and Kabuto are actually smarter in the sense of a scientist based on what we've seen), he knows a lot of jutsu etc. My point is the fact Itachi has intelligence to use genjutsu on that level says something. Fooled wasn't the best word for that, he more so just let Oro do something stupid for him. 

What do you think is harder? In short Kakashi made the observation that Deva pushes things back and forth, and never did so more than twice in 5 seconds, then died from chakra exhaustion making sure Choji could relay the info. Itachi analyzed the source of CT understood what it was doing, and then explained how to destroy it in the case his theory was correct.(No I'm not saying Itachi could have done that by himself, as the core took a lot of firepower to destroy)

  Kakashi needed his backup to pull off that plan. I'd consider that far from hindering him. Kakashi got taken out by two of Nagato's paths because Nagato was so far superior he only needed those two in order to defeat him *at the time*. (I still put Nagato above Kakashi, and Itachi as a matter of fact. However I do acknowledge Kakashi has gotten noticeably stronger since then and it wouldn't be so easy to take him out now)

How is restating his hype helping? Itachi is also plenty hyped on intelligence i.e "A genius even among the Uchiha" which is brought up by fanboys an annoying amount of times. However you and I don't care and just want to see what Itachi has actually done.

You say I post nonsense, and I think your posts about the masters the same way. Everyone is getting all hyped up with Gai and Kakashi because of the spot-light Kishi has given them. That doesn't mean you should over-exaggerate them, ignore factors such as chakra assistance and tactical help. (Yeah that's right, Kurama hasn't just been sending chakra out, he also helped Kakashi out with a plan before Obito destroyed him, he and Naruto have been displaying a lot of leadership)

  Before you bring up all the shit Kakashi did before chakra assistance, yes I know. However people are treating some of his feats as repeatable without chakra assistance. I.e funny enough people think Kakashi can solo Rinnegan Obito even though he was getting his ass handed to him until Kurama and Naruto helped out.


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Aug 22, 2013)

For all you people saying a few of the ninja on my list have no chance against Itachi try to keep a open mind. I will admit using the term "stomp" was not very accurate but to say that some of the people would fall to Itachi with zero difficulty is very amusing lol.


Every single person I listed is an extremely powerful ninja capable of defeating Itachi but maybe not outright stomping him.

 Gai is an expert on sharingan and he can become stronger and faster then 3rd and 4th raikage not to mention he is the best taijustu specialist in the entire WORLD.

Jiraiya is being extremely underrated here. The toad sage had a good chance of killing Nagato or at least beating his 6 paths had he known Nagato's secret. Nagato even admitted this. And no matter what anyone says Nagato is superior to Itachi. If Jiraiya went into sage mode and summoned the frog lords Genjutsu wouldn't work on him and he is more then powerful enough to dodge Amaterasu.

Konan is not receiving any love either. But how can Itachi use genjutsu or use amaterasu against her ocean of paper bombs. Even if she didn't have prior planning she used 600 BILLION paper bombs against Obito. Im pretty sure without planning she could probably use a few million. And even with that few she could make a paper bomb monsoon and Itachi would never even see her and would be on total defense. And lastly for all you people saying paper bombs can't do anything to susanno remember when sasuke was fighting the kage at the summit? His susanoo got weakened by fighting the kage and when Mizukage used her acid mist it started to melt. It doesn't matter if it was from the power of her attack or because he was weakened or both. Because Itachi would get worn out after the endless barrage of Paper bombs. He is not the sage of the six paths like many of you think haha XD.

3rd Raikage (Not the one in the gokage) Was known for his legendary strength and durability he could fight for days maybe even weeks on end. He was stronger then his son who fought sasuke and madara. This guy could  absolutely dodge amaterasu and he probably has the strength to crack susanoo if constantly attacking itachi.

Lord Mu And Tsuchikage could dismantle Itachi's atoms. Im pretty sure susanoo can't block that. Remember they were so powerful that it didn't matter how many enemies they fought nobody could block their attacks except for ultra legendary ninja like madara and hashirama. Not to mention they can both fly which yes I know a lot of you think he can but no Itachi can't fly .

Minato and Tobirama are more of a mystery but Im pretty sure Itachi is not as fast as them since they can pretty much move at the speed of light.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 22, 2013)

Augustus Haugerud said:


> I'm confused on why you discredit the part 1 feat. Itachi counter-fooled him, that was the point. He anticipated what Kakashi was doing. Then Kakashi realized what was going on and saved Kurenai.



The point is that Itachi's hand-seal speed was too much for Kakashi's eyes; Kakashi was on the back-foot from the get go, I'm not sure how Itachi having the edge in speed/jutsu execution speed equates to what you're implying-I'm not trying to discredit Itachi.


> I know he didn't know Itachi would use MS. I wasn't using that to make a point I was just recalling what happened.


Okay,



> Sorry I do read the Manga but I also watch the Anime and so sometimes after enough time goes by I get mixed up. I just went back and re-read the actual fight.


Fair enough.



> Itachi didn't want to capture Naruto, I'll leave it up in the air whether or not Naruto could have. I'm not going to give credit to Itachi or Kakashi in this because in the end we can't be certain of what Itachi was faking and actually attempting.


You may not give either one credit, but Itachi blatantly compliments Kakashi before the fight even began, and after he was outsmarted.



> Genjutsu and intelligence often times go hand-in-hand.


Depends.



> Oro isn't dumb, (He and Kabuto are actually smarter in the sense of a scientist based on what we've seen), he knows a lot of jutsu etc.


I'm aware that both of them are extremely smart, Orochimaru has a fountaing of knowledge, but in Itachi's own wonds: "All your jutsu become meaningless before these eyes"



> My point is the fact Itachi has intelligence to use genjutsu on that level says something. Fooled wasn't the best word for that, he more so just let Oro do something stupid for him.


Okay, but that scene was referenced when Sasuke also utilized Sharingan-genjutsu against Orochimaru; the author was basically emphasising Orochimaru's weakness against skilled-Sharingan/genjutsu, because Sasuke is clearly not as intelligent as anyone we're debating about.



> What do you think is harder? In short Kakashi made the observation that Deva pushes things back and forth, and never did so more than twice in 5 seconds then died from chakra exhaustion making sure Choji could relay the info.


Yes.



> Itachi analyzed the source of CT understood what it was doing,


Kakashi would have no problem doing that.



> and then explained how to destroy it in the case his theory was correct.(No I'm not saying Itachi could have done that by himself, as the core took a lot of firepower to destroy)


Okay.



> Kakashi needed his backup to pull off that plan. I'd consider that far from hindering him.


I was talking about this scene: on his very first usage.

on his very first usage.

Observe the situation carefully. Kakashi's presence was totally hidden at the time. Both Asura and Deva Path were facing the same direction, ,eaning their shared perspective was useless. Kakashi was hidden in debris* behind* them both. Asura being stunned, Kakashi would of had no need to dispose of him first, knowing what Deva Realm was capable of, and that Deva Realm was the only one not paralyzed. Dispatching Deva Realm in that situation first would have been the best course of action for Kakashi, as Deva was momentarily powerless, and Asura was paralyzed and unable to help. Neither of them had any way of defending against Kakashi, who has shown the ability to use sneak up on Kage-level shinobi with ease (Kakuzu/Obito)

Deva dodged Choji's sneak attack anyway, they're not exactly known for their speed after all, and it came from above too.

Kakashi: I had a backup plan

and that plan was Raikiri, look at his hand. So if his backup didn't hinder his attack, Deva was going to eat a Raikiri.




> Kakashi got taken out by two of Nagato's paths because Nagato was so far superior he only needed those two in order to defeat him *at the time*.


Nagato was far superior to Kakashi at the time, but it was obvious that Kakashi could have taken out Deva (by far the strongest path) had it not been due to strange circumstances. And even before Deva knew about Kamui, he stated that  Kakashi was too dangerous to be kept alive and pose a threat to Akatasuki in the future (which he has been doing in this war).



> (I still put Nagato above Kakashi, and Itachi as a matter of fact. However I do acknowledge Kakashi has gotten noticeably stronger since then and it wouldn't be so easy to take him out now)


I'd say Kakashi is slightly stronger than Itachi due to a variety of reasons. Nagato is better suited to take on multiple opponents as evidenced by the manga. Power-levels/tiers don't mean a lot when these guys are so strong in the first place. Nagato probably was portrayed to be stronger than Itachi, but Kakashi's portrayal/feats/hype in this war is really impressive....I suppose he is also better equipped to take on Obito for instance than Nagato is, due to both Kakashi and Obito wielding Kamui.



> How is restating his hype helping? Itachi is also plenty hyped on intelligence i.e "A genius even among the Uchiha"


Again, this hype does not make Itachi's intelligence seem more impressive than Kakashi's. I could bring up Kakashi's "genius" by saying he's the youngest confirmed Jonin in the manga, passed the chunnin exams faster than anyone else etc...

You bringing up Itachi being a genius among the Uchiha is not the same as me bringing up Kakashi's brain being comparable to Shikimaru; my point was more relevant in regards to tactics and so on. Speaking of Shikimaru, that's another character who Kishi likes to consistently hype up in terms of intelligence.

Another thing is that Kakashi uses the Sharingan better than most of the Uchiha anyway; using something to that extent that's not in your genetic makeup is insane.



> which is brought up by fanboys an annoying amount of times. However you and I don't care and just want to see what Itachi has actually done.



Hype and feats can often go hand in hand, bit Itachi's intelligent, but Kakashi is the better in-battle tactican from what we have seen.



> You say I post nonsense, and I think your posts about the masters the same way



You cited a filler scene in order to downplay Kakasi's intelligence? I know it was a mistake, but still? And honestly mate, I might over-exaggerate their power at times, but most of my points are supported by the manga.




> Before you bring up all the shit Kakashi did before chakra assistance, yes I know


.
Then why bring it up if you already know?


> However people are treating some of his feats as repeatable without chakra assistance. I.e funny enough people think Kakashi can solo Rinnegan Obito


And this is where I'm not getting you, because why woudn't people think that? *It already happened.* We seen it happened. And incase you think it didn't,* Obito himself stated* he lost. And please don't misinterpret this as me saying Kakashi is stronger or something, I'm merely saying that Kakashi can win (it already happened).



> . even though he was getting his ass handed to him until Kurama and Naruto helped out


An exhausted Kakashi who was bleeding, needed help getting up, was more interested in talking than actually fighting, was getting beat by Obito? No shit. Obito can do things Kakashi can never do, but Kakashi is a match for most characters in a 1 vs 1 battle.

By the way, I'm not making this up, it's in the manga. And I know I already stated this, but Kakashi has a brain comparable to that of Shikimaru.  Kakashi's tactical mind was able to conclude the workings of Obito's jutsu after only witnessing it's interaction with his jutsu twice. Yes, he had assistance, but so did Itachi against Nagato; Kakashi figured out Obito's jutsu, came up with effective plans against the edo-swordsman, I mean, even in the battle with the Jins/Obito Kakashi's intelligence was emphasised at least 4 times. His enemies praise his intelligence (Obito/Itachi/Pain etc) His allies think he is the top/best analyst (Naruto/Gai) That's the author's way of getting his message across-through the characters. You see what I mean?


----------



## Rosencrantz (Aug 23, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I think Hashirama, Madara and Rs can stomp him in their strongest form.
> 
> Nardo could defeat him but it wouldn't be a stomp.
> 
> ...



Yes.

No. Naruto stomps. Plain and simple. He has 1001 counters for genjutsu to avoid getting hit and then it still doesn't work even if he is hit. Amaterasu is dodged effortlessly. Totsuka is also avoided. Naruto stomps him and I have yet to mention a single ninjutsu. Bjuu dama, Giant FRS, Multiple FRSs, Chou Oodama Rasengans, etc all murder Susano. Naruto can literally just dance around Susano punching it from multiple angles all day. He knocked away Bjuu damas so he can dent Susano and force Itachi to huddle in it for a few minutes until he passes out from the pain and exhaustion.

Doubtful. Minato can avoid Amaterasu easier than Naruto can as well as any of his other attacks. This can get worse because he can use Kage Bunshins which means that landing a hit is not even guaranteed to be Minato. Genjutsu is shown to only work on exceptionally fast shinobi if they are held down i.e. see Madara v. Yondaime Raikage. Leaving a seal on Susano rib cage can allow him to teleport on the inside of it to finish off Itachi. Nagato similarly can counter amaterasu multiple ways as well as absorb the chakra construct that is Susano and burrow underneath it with animal summons like his snake. Chibaku Tensei can also finish the job. Don't know whose mind controlling abilities are better Nagato's or Itachi's. I will put them on par though to be fair to both parties. Nagato has too much he can do to beat Itachi. Maybe no stomp but he definitely wins.

MS Sasuke against MS Itachi could go either way. EMS Sasuke can spam the MS all day and be fine. Itachi uses it a couple times and is coughing blood and lying on the ground in agony. Sasuke can just escalate the fight quickly with Susano to drain Itachi giving Sasuke an early easy victory.

The rest don't stand a chance? Obito's the Juubi jinchuriki. He stomps. Honestly the key to beating Itachi is simply having counters for the Mangekyou and being able to bypass Susano. Muu is a long range fighter and a pro sensor so he can fight out of range of genjutsu. Oonoki is the same and while he doesn't have sensing he can use bunshins. They both know to avoid eye contact too. Gai can avoid eye contact as well and Konan can use bunshins along with staying out of range. Sandaime Raikage may be too fast to get hit like his son. Tobirama with knowledge of sharingan genjutsu and his sensing abilities can also avoid eye contact. Jiraiya has knowledge of avoiding eye contact coupled with huge frogs and plenty of long range abilities (stay out of range) as well as use of Kage Bunshins. So they all have counters to genjutsu/tsukiyomi. Amaterasu is countered through skill bunshin usage, incredible speed, and/or blocking LoS, along with sensing to help preempt these efforts. Oonoki, Konan, Tobirama, and Jiraiya all have bunshins to defend against an amaterasu. Tobirama also has sensing to tell when its coming. Muu has sensing and can potentially go invisible to defend against an amaterasu or use a jinton to block LoS. Konan can block LoS too with paper as can Oonoki can with dotons. Sandaime Raikage can tank it and at least out run it for a time. Gai is boned unless he already has 6-7 gates activated to potentially avoid it. Tobirama, Oonoki, Muu, and Sandaime Raikage are the only ones with the brute strength to potentially break through Susano. Gai can't get through. Jiraiya's frog song would allow him to bypass it. Konan with prep can use the paper ocean.

All in all they all have chances to win except Gai. Konan w/o prep can't either. But the rest definitely can win. Some just have greater odds than others.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nagato-Win
Konan-Loss
Obito-50/50 for pre-Rinnegan, Win for Rinnegan, Rape for Juubito
Gai-Loss
Jiraiya-Loss
Minato-Win
Madara-Win
Hashirama-Win
Tobirama-50/50
Onoki-Probable Loss
Mu-50/50
3rd Raikage-Probable Loss
Sage of the six paths-Rape, even Juubito would get wrecked
Naruto Nine tails Cloak-Win
EMS Sasuke-Win


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 23, 2013)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> For all you people saying a few of the ninja on my list have no chance against Itachi try to keep a open mind. I will admit using the term "stomp" was not very accurate but to say that some of the people would fall to Itachi with zero difficulty is very amusing lol.
> 
> Every single person I listed is an extremely powerful ninja capable of defeating Itachi but maybe not outright stomping him.
> 
> ...



Gai: Taijutsu expert doesn't mean winning when Itachi has much more to one-shot Gai than Gai has. Gai has no answer to Amaterasu when he enters 7th Gates which Itachi bewares the danger.

Jiraiya: In portrayal, Jiraiya = Alive Itachi and they're in the same tier, although Itachi should get a slight edge, it's a 50/50 so not stomping and I agree J-man has a chance.

Konan: Acid mist =/= Paper bombs. Konan can't carry million bombs for battle w/o prep and Itachi can finish her before she starts her trump card w/prep. 

3rd Raikage: I thought Genjutsu is enough to take down Raikagernaut...... And if Naruto can figure out Raikagernaut's weakness, there is no reason to believe why Itachi can't perform the same with Susanoo arms. I don't think he shows v2 Shunshin's speed to dodge Amaterasu.

Onoki: But he can dodge Jinton while Onoki can't dodge Amaterasu. And no, Susanoo can't be cracked by Onoki alone when it requires Tsunade + Ay with Onoki's enhancement to break ribcage Susanoo. Though Mu is a 50/50 because of his sensing and invisibility.

Minato / Tobirama: Speed =/= Strongest or Ay should've beaten Madara. Though I agree they have tools to defeat Itachi, same goes to Itachi so 50/50.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 23, 2013)

Rosencrantz said:


> Yes.
> 
> No. Naruto stomps. Plain and simple. He has 1001 counters for genjutsu to avoid getting hit and then it still doesn't work even if he is hit. Amaterasu is dodged effortlessly. Totsuka is also avoided. Naruto stomps him and I have yet to mention a single ninjutsu. Bjuu dama, Giant FRS, Multiple FRSs, Chou Oodama Rasengans, etc all murder Susano. Naruto can literally just dance around Susano punching it from multiple angles all day. He knocked away Bjuu damas so he can dent Susano and force Itachi to huddle in it for a few minutes until he passes out from the pain and exhaustion.



Tsukiyomi one shots him still. None of his techniques except Bijuu dama are strong enough to bypass Susano'o and Itachi can always disrupt a bijuu dama from a range with Magatama or Amaterasu.

He surely can dominate in CQC but then Itachi has shield of Yata and Totsuka, it is always dangerous for Naruto, totsuka touches him and its over.




> Doubtful. Minato can avoid Amaterasu easier than Naruto can as well as any of his other attacks.


How ? Naruto has better reaction speed.
Not saying that Minato can't avoid it, but Minato isn't a sensor so he'll have to watch out for the eyes to preempt Amaterasu, which means he'll get genjutsu GG'd.




> This can get worse because he can use Kage Bunshins which means that landing a hit is not even guaranteed to be Minato.


I thought this was Base Minato, not the Edo KCM one.



> Genjutsu is shown to only work on exceptionally fast shinobi if they are held down i.e. see Madara v. Yondaime Raikage.



This is false. 



> Leaving a seal on Susano rib cage can allow him to teleport on the inside of it to finish off Itachi.


This is also false.



> Nagato similarly can counter amaterasu multiple ways as well as absorb the chakra construct that is Susano and burrow underneath it with animal summons like his snake. Chibaku Tensei can also finish the job. Don't know whose mind controlling abilities are better Nagato's or Itachi's. I will put them on par though to be fair to both parties. Nagato has too much he can do to beat Itachi. Maybe no stomp but he definitely wins.


Read the manga.




> MS Sasuke against MS Itachi could go either way. EMS Sasuke can spam the MS all day and be fine. Itachi uses it a couple times and is coughing blood and lying on the ground in agony. Sasuke can just escalate the fight quickly with Susano to drain Itachi giving Sasuke an early easy victory.


I assumed Itachi wasn't sick in this scenario, but yeah I'd agree with you if that was the case.



> The rest don't stand a chance? Obito's the Juubi jinchuriki. He stomps.


The op didn't mention it so I assumed he was just Obito.
Izanami secures the win for Itachi here, Obito could maybe win one out of 10 in a scenario where Itachi fails to execute it.





> Honestly the key to beating Itachi is simply having counters for the Mangekyou and being able to bypass Susano. Muu is a long range fighter and a pro sensor so he can fight out of range of genjutsu.


But he doesn't have any answers to Amaterasu.
Staying out of Itachi's range doesn't guarantee a win, I have no idea where that bullshit comes from.
He still needs to engage Itachi in some way and land a hit. 



> Oonoki is the same and while he doesn't have sensing he can use bunshins. They both know to avoid eye contact too.


Onoki doesn't have the reflexes to do anything about Amaterasu or Susano'o.



> Gai can avoid eye contact


Then he gets hit by Amaterasu.



> as well and Konan can use bunshins along with staying out of range.


Itachi can run around Konan all day, I doubt MS is even necessary.



> Sandaime Raikage may be too fast to get hit like his son.


He isn't though.



> Tobirama with knowledge of sharingan genjutsu and his sensing abilities can also avoid eye contact.


And ?



> Jiraiya has knowledge of avoiding eye contact coupled with huge frogs and plenty of long range abilities (stay out of range) as well as use of Kage Bunshins. So they all have counters to genjutsu/tsukiyomi.



Jiraiya doesn't have that info, even if he had, then there is nothing he can do about Amaterasu, or Susano'O.



> Amaterasu is countered through skill bunshin usage, incredible speed, and/or blocking LoS, along with sensing to help preempt these efforts. Oonoki, Konan, Tobirama, and Jiraiya all have bunshins to defend against an amaterasu.


Bunshins are a counter to everything, not just Amaterasu.
So "LOL BUNSHINS" is not a valid argument.

You are assuming that these guys can whip out a bunshin faster than Itachi can track, and trick him into hitting the bunshin with Amaterasu or his other techniques.

In other words, your argument assumes that these guys will outmanuver/outsmart Itachi @ all times which is pure horseshit and an indicator that you should not be taken seriously.




> Tobirama also has sensing to tell when its coming. Muu has sensing and can potentially go invisible to defend against an amaterasu or use a jinton to block LoS.


Tobirama lacks mobility, so he can't move around as easily as Minato. 
And he doesn't have any offensive jutsu capable of taking down Itachi.

There is no evidence that Muu's invisibility will work against sharingan, even if it does, he becomes visible when he attacks and Jinton's charge time is slower than execution of Amaterasu.

Itachi a overall faster/smarter shinobi with greater tools @ his disposal, Muu doesn't stand a chance.



> Konan can block LoS too with paper as can Oonoki can with dotons.


Raising a doton wall is never a viable strategy against Amaterasu, especially when you consider that Amaterasu is much faster.

If Konan has papers already blocking Itachi's LOS, then Itachi won't use Amaterasu.
If you are saying that Konan will block Itachi's los with papers like Juubito did to Sasuke with his staff, then no just no.
Konan is nowhere fast enough.




> Sandaime Raikage can tank it


No, he can't.



> and at least out run it for a time.


No, he can't.




> Gai is boned unless he already has 6-7 gates activated to potentially avoid it.


No, there is absolutely no reason to assume he can.



> Tobirama, Oonoki, Muu, and Sandaime Raikage are the only ones with the brute strength to potentially break through Susano.


How does Tobirama and Sandaime Raikage do it ? Assuming Jinton is powerful enough to bypass shield of Yata or Stage 4 Susano'o.



> Gai can't get through. Jiraiya's frog song would allow him to bypass it. Konan with prep can use the paper ocean.


If Jiraiya can execute frog song, then yeah but as the manga showed us sound genjutsu can be countered with partner method. All Itachi needs to do is to use a clone and make eye contact with it.



> All in all they all have chances to win except Gai. Konan w/o prep can't either. But the rest definitely can win. Some just have greater odds than others.


Nah, they stand 0 chance, unless Itachi is restricted, or the scenario favors them greatly in some way.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 23, 2013)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> Nagato-He just overpowers Itachi with his crazy abilities
> Konan-I don't think itachi can defend againist billions of paper bombs
> Obito-With and without the rinnegan Obito can outlast Itachi and find a weak spot
> Gai-6+ Gates and it's over Itachi is good but Gai is the greatest taijustu ninja in the world
> ...



If you really think Kishi would let some of these guys beat Itachi then you should re-read the manga.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2013)

who can rape itachi are

Narato, Minato, Nagato, Jman and Hiruzen (Prime)
Sasuke, Madara, Hashi, Tobirama (more likely) and Kabuto
Pain and Obito. 

can go either way

Kakashi, Gaara, A, 3rd Raikage, Mu, Onoki, 2nd Mizukage.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 23, 2013)

Itachi Uchiha would most definitely lose to:

Hashirama Senju (both alive and reanimated)
Madara Uchiha (both alive and reanimated)
Obito Uchiha
Kabuto Yakushi (with preparation)
Naruto Uzumaki
Minato Namikaze (both alive and reanimated)
Tobirama Senju (most likely)
Nagato (not handicapped, both alive and reanimated)
Six Paths of Pain
Sasuke Uchiha (most likely)
Konan (with preparation, doubt Susanoo can defend against 600 billion tags and the Yata shield doesn't cover all of the Susanoo)


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 23, 2013)

Lol, expect Itachi to tank Konan's Paper Ocean when not even Hashirama can tank that HAX. Unfair. Konan w/prep can solo everyone except Obito/Madara.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 23, 2013)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> Nagato-He just overpowers Itachi with his crazy abilities
> Konan-I don't think itachi can defend againist billions of paper bombs
> Obito-With and without the rinnegan Obito can outlast Itachi and find a weak spot
> Gai-6+ Gates and it's over Itachi is good but Gai is the greatest taijustu ninja in the world
> ...


Itachi would probably only get stomped by a ridiculously overpowered shinobi, the characters you listed here may or may not beat him based on the surroundings.

Nagato - Yes
Konan - No
Gai - Not w/6 gates, with 7th/8th maybe
Minato - Alive, maybe, but Edo yes
Madara - EMS Madara w/o Kyuubi - 50/50; Rin'negan Madara - Yes.
Hashirama - Maybe, he never fought a Totsuka wielder before.
Tobirama - No; for now, can go either way.
Oonoki - 50/50
Muu - Maybe but leaning towards a no.
3rd Raikage - No
Rikoudou - Yes
Naruto 9-Tails - 50/50
EMS Sasuke - 50/50


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Aug 23, 2013)

Living forms?

Nagato - 50/50 (depends on the conditions)
Konan - Itachi stomps.
MS Obito - Itachi wins.
Gai - Itachi stomps. 
Jiraiya - Itachi wins.
Minato - Itachi wins. 
Madara - Madara stomps.
Hashirama - Hashirama stomps.
Tobirama - Itachi wins. 
Tsuchikage Duo - Itachi wins. (Muu tends to be a bit trickier)
Sandaime Raikage - Itachi stomps. 
SO6P - SO6P stomps. 
KCM Naruto - 50/50 (depends on the conditions)
EMS Sasuke - Sasuke wins.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 23, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> list in the opening lacks Mansali, Teuchi and Tiger Mizuki
> 
> Invalid thread



They are in my list of people who'd stomp Juubito with 0 difficulty.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Aug 23, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Lol, expect Itachi to tank Konan's Paper Ocean when not even Hashirama can tank that HAX. Unfair. Konan w/prep can solo everyone except Obito/Madara.



And people that can fly


----------



## Jagger (Aug 23, 2013)

Nagato beats Itachi, but I wouldn't call it a unholy stomp. The problem is that IC Nagato (with Pain's mindset) will get all arrogant and try to lecture Itachi, but, unlike Madara's case, he doesn't let his guard down. Itachi is a tricky character, imo and one Tsukuyomi might leave Nagato with a huge opening for Totsuka, but Nagato's firepower is truly overwhelming specially with CST and CT.

Naruto destroys Itachi, plain and simple. I don't need to explain it.


----------



## Wolfstein (Aug 24, 2013)

If anyone here think Itachi "stomps" anyone on this list (bar Konan), you are completely deluded.


----------



## SSMG (Aug 24, 2013)

There is nothing in itachi's arsenal that can defeat Guy.

Genjutsu- We all know guy doesn't look directly at a sharrigan user's eye. so all of itachi's genjutsu gg won't work here.  The onky one that has a chance of working is the one he used agasint kabuto. But itachi isn't hitting him with the same technique twice

Susanno- Guy already showed that a base AT. can atleast handle a partial susanno(same size of itachi's best one.)  With his 7th gated afternoon tiger he would destroy any verison of susanno barring madaras final one. and even then given how the gated AT reached the clouds... it could lossibly be enough for madaras final verison as well. Itachi on the otherhand has no answer to AT. yata's mirror has never withstood anything close to AT so its an assumption that'll block it. yatas mirror also foesnt cover his backside which AT also affects as seen against madara.

or guy could just dance around the susanno in base until itachi falls over and dies. 

Amatersaru- guy in sixth gate can use MP to possibly block it... if not stall it enough to get a chance to dodge the flames. Id even dare to say he could dodge it of he's in sixth gate or higher,like Ei did.

taijutsu-itachi is not going to want to try this.
I mean there's a reason why in part one itachi had no troubles testing himself out on kakashi and co bc he knew he could take em. But then he ran from them as soon as guy showsup...because he knew he needs to be alive for sasuke. .


----------



## -JT- (Aug 24, 2013)

Also Neji and Hiashi 

-Byakugan + closed eyes = Sharingan genjutsu immunity.
-Amazing CQC speed.
-Rotation for Amaterasu
-Gentle Fist shuts down Susanoo as it is made of chakra


----------

